# Fiery Golf ball after hitting a moster drive



## laureenalico (Jul 9, 2010)

I've read the news this morning "Golfer's swing sparks 25-acre California blaze" it's all over the net now. Though it's possible, I still can't believe it happened. Golf course is a mess now. I hope they can fix it in time. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I posted the story in general discussion. the golfer hit a rock instead of the dall in the rough and the rest in history


----------

